
How Gen Z Is Different, According to Social Scientists - hhs
https://psmag.com/ideas/how-gen-z-is-different-according-to-social-scientists
======
hackermailman
This article reads like every other article about generation<variable>. In the
early 2000s people at my university were also 'fully at home in cyberspace,
moving seamlessly between the "real" world and the one online.' and they
(according to articles like these) didn't like humanities classes, preferred
to not have leaders, spent too much time in front of devices, agreed with
various trendy campus politics of the day just like they did in the early
1980s or 70s or 1997. Nothing has changed.

Of course these terrible articles wouldn't be complete without a misleading
picture to project the author's politics, not the generation<variable>
politics. Every summary is the same too 'time will tell if this generation can
confront these big challenges, which are the exact same challenges of the last
4 generations meaning workplace automation, increasing living costs, pandemic
illnesses, environment problems...'. You could write an abstract function to
just spit these articles out every 10 years, changing the varibles to whatever
headlines of the moment.

~~~
hhs
Interesting view. The issue you raise of "misleading picture" is important.

Hopefully, this iGeneration research project will address these types of
weaknesses head-on, possibly in the limitations section of their report? For
instance, when the authors explain their data collection process and analysis
methods, it would be useful if they describe the steps taken to minimize or at
least acknowledge possible biases that may affect validity.

